# My husband felt guilty and called me from the MAC counter and took my "order" haul :)



## AlohaGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

yes, he actually called me from the MAC counter and bought me some stuff-with our 2 year old! 
- Stippling # 187
-Blush/Powder Brush # 129
-Belightful
-Blot Powder

It's kind of on the boring side, but I'm happy!


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, how sweet!  Those are some awesome basics...I've been meaning to get Belightful.  That's great.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 17, 2006)

wow! what did he feel guilty for? my hubby needs some guilt...


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 18, 2006)

^^^ Haha i know right mine too! 

Aloha how sweet is he ... I would say that the yare essential products for me.

~VD


----------

